# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Beta hemolitički streptokok tipa B - POMOĆ!!!!!

## sajkomum

ljudi pomagajte.... na porodu moje je dijete pokupilo BHS tipa B, naravno u mojoj rodnici, iako su nalazi mjesec dana prije poroda bila negativna, srecom O je ok bez ikakvih posljedica, imao je početak upale pluća, i sada je je mali veseli div...
muči me jedna stvar, još u rodilištu su mi rekli da bih trebala proći antibijotički tretman za dotičnu bakteriju, zbog mojeg stanja tada nisu se olučili za to već su mi rekli da će mi terapiju prepisati moj ginekolog.
moj ginekolog odbija meni prepisati terapiju antibijotikom jer da su to "glipusti futrati me antibijoticima kada je to moja domicilna bakterija i da ako je izlječimo ona će se vratiti?????
ja sam o toj bakteriji čula da je opasna za ponovnu trudnoću ako se ne liječi, da dovodi do spontanih pobačaja a mogu oštetiti i plod...?????
ja sam još bez terapije????
ima li netko da nešto zna o tome
ŠTO MI JE ČINITI????


hvala

----------


## Sanjica

Drugo mišljenje? Pomoć iz bolnice u kojoj si rodila?

----------


## marta

Pa to jeste tvoja domicilna bakterija.
Danas moze biti tu, a sutra ne.

Procitaj ovaj clanak:

http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...n/group-b.html

GBS mozes lijeciti i na neke prirodne nacine, mislim da pise i u clanku, a cak i ako uzmes antibiotike, to nije garancija da ces se izlijeciti. Odnosno GBS je takva bakterija koju svaka treca zena ima u rodnici pod normalno.

----------


## martinaP

Uh, draga, baš si me našla  :/ . 

Imala sam ga i u trudnoći i na porodu. Na porodu sam dobila antibiotik preventivno zbog Andrije, i, hvala Bogu, on je nije pobrao. Ja i dalje imam BHS, i ne mislim ga liječiti do iduće trudnoće.

Naime, ja sam ga već 2 puta izliječila antibioticima, i on se opet vratio. To je bakterija koje ima svuda oko nas, i nema načina da je se izbjegne (tipa higijenskim mjerama i sl.). Meni ne stvara nikakve tegobe (godinama uzgajam razne beštije na cervikalnom brisu, ali bez tegoba).

Dakle, nema šanse da se filam antibioticima, kad ću (ako ga i izliječim), biti mirna max. 3 mjeseca, a onda sve ispočetka.

Eto, nas dva smo u ugodnom suživotu do daljnjega.

----------


## sajkomum

> Drugo mišljenje? Pomoć iz bolnice u kojoj si rodila?


pomoć iz bolnice--- ne moguće jer ne znam kako kod vas u nas doktori na ginekologiji ne mogu pomoći osim savijetom ništa, ne mogu napisati ni jedan jedini recept... osim toga njihovo mišljenje već znam.... ostaje mi jedino čini se, napraviti kako JA mislim da je ok, jer KOME VJEROVATI?.... BHS se javlja na novo ionako, kljukanje antibioticima, razvijanje otpornosti... zaista nije najbolja solucija..... i eto, mogu samo stavljati "točkice"......

----------


## sajkomum

hvala curke....


onaj članak *marta* je odličan, link je već u favorites, hvala, jedino nisam mogla naći preciznije ono kaj me možda trenutno i najviše zanima, iako u članku piše da je BHS opasan isključivo kod poroda, dal može *SMETATI ZAČEĆU IL RAZVOJU PLODA*?????......

----------


## marta

Ukoliko se nalazi u cervikalnom brisu, mislim da u nekim slucajevima moze biti opasan u trudnoci ali ne sam od sebe, nego npr. u kombinaciji s preranim otvaranjem cini mi se da moze uzrokovati infekciju plodove vode, ali nisam sigurna. 
Na kraju onog clanka imas hrpu navedenih clanaka i istrazivanja. Mozda nadjes nesto tamo.
U svakom slucaju, ja bih pokusala cesnjakom.

----------


## sajkomum

daj molim te m objasni ČEŠNJAK..... učiniti ću sve.... imaj na umu da još DOJIM

hvala

----------


## marta

Ja sad ne mogu naci taj topic, ne znam gdje je.
Uglavnom, cesnjak i etericno ulje cajevca mogu pomoci.
Trebas jedan rezanj cesnjaka ocistiti i staviti preko noci u rodnicu. Mozes ga zamotati u sterilnu gazu da ti je lakse izvuci. Ja sam nekad znala staviti konac, pa ond abude ko tampon.
A etericno ulje koristis tako da kapnes kap-dvije na vatu i prebrises se tu i tamo.

----------


## Cvrčak

Streptokoki ti se bez problema riješavaju penicilinom. To ti je najlaksi moguci antibiotik na kojeg su nazalost vecina bakterija rezistentne,ali streptokoki nisu. Broblem kod penicilina je moguca alergija pa trebas se prije nego ga uzmes uvijeriti da ni ti, a ni tvoje djete nije na njega alergicno. Provjeri cime su ti lijecili misa kad je bio u bolnici. Ako je neki penicilinski antibiotik onda si mirna ako nije moras se posavjetovati sa negovom pedijatricom. 
Jesi li ti alergicna na penicilin tj jesi li ikad dobivala penicilinsku terapiju? Sto se tice domicilnosti te bakterije to bas i nije tako bezveze. Treba je se u svakom slucaju rijesiti sto zbog tebe sto zbog djeteta.  :Smile:

----------


## sajkomum

nisam alergična na penicilin, malac je dobio PEMBRITIN, nije *cvrčak* fora u tome, već dal se uopće trebam liječiti.... posebno sad pod sumljom da sam trudna... jer (vidiš gore) moj ginekolog mi niti poslije nije radio briseve, niti smatra da se trebam liječiti jer da to NIJE opasno sada već za drekača kad se radja i isključivo pri porodu..... a samo se vrtim u krug... jer ima opet mišljenja da je GBS opasan i za plod.... pa NEMAM VIŠE POJMA KAJ MI JE DELATI!

*marta*, hvala ti

----------


## marta

konacno sam nasla topic:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9261

ima ij jos na podforumu A sto kaze priroda!

----------


## sajkomum

hvala ti marta, našla sam ga ja odmah čim si mi rekla da ima nekaj o otme, sorry kaj se nisam javila prije.... hvala kaj si ga copy pasteovala tu.... i dalje sam u koma i onom durgom na k..... hihihi..... počinjem kuru s priridnim lijekovima.... a onda idem drugom giniću makar na bris.... a kad on veli kaj misli opet ću se sama morat odlučiti kaj mi je čini... oću gutati antibiotike, il ne..... jerbo ja nikome ne vjerujem toliko da bi ostala mišljenja zanemarila i išla samo s jednim ginićem... nažalost eto, al takova sam... po celom telu... hahahaaaa

----------


## knatkaj

KOd mene je bila ovakva situacija:
Beta hemoliticki strptokok sam vukla cjelo vrijeme kroz trudnocu i od devetog tjedna do zadnjeg bila pod antibioticima, doktori u VInoghradskoj su me uputili da je to bakterija koja je stalno prisutna u nama samo ja nekada aktivna, a nekada ne.
za tebe ne moze imati stetnosti a na djete se odrazava putem nekog oblika upala, zato je bitno dobiti zastitnu injekciju. Ukoliko je bila prisutna samo na jednom nalazu obavezno se mora spomenuti na porodu.
Sto se tice druge trudnoce mora se redovito kontrolirati urin i cervikalni bris i to vise puta.
Na kraju moj malisan je prosao bez posljedicajer sam od trenutka pocetka trudova primala dvije te zastitne injekcije.

Nadam se da sam pomogla jer sam se stvarno puno o tom informirala u trudnoci, i kod vise ginekologa.

----------


## pinta

i ja sam ga liječila u Vinogradskoj. budući da sam ga prvo imala u urinu, a kasnije bez obzira na terapiju amoksilom u cervikalnim brisevima, morala sam intravenozno dva tjedna primati kefzol (18-20 tj trudnoće mi je bio). ja sam se osjećala ok, pa mi je bila muka ležati dva tjedna u bolnici dok mi je dijete doma. 
ako si tip koji planira trudnoću unaprijed, možda bi bilo korisno da se tada konzultiraš s ginekologom. pri sljedećoj trudnoći obavezno im napomeni da si imala taj streptokok da ti naprave potrebne kontrole!

----------


## veda

ja sam u 8 tjednu i urinokultura je pokazala streptokok grupe B, moram priznati da sam zabrinuta za bebu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Našla sam samo ovu staru temu, naime i meni došao rezultat pozitivan na ovu bakteriju a u 23 tt sam i ono što sam pročitala me nimalo ne veseli, znači ta bakterija je mogla utjecati na plod? I kako se sad to liječi?

----------


## sejla

Mali Mimi, meni je pronađen betahemolitički streptokok B u 36tt (nisam imala nikakve simptome). Primala sam intravenozno ketocef 5 dana, i pred porod sam dobila još jednom antibiotik (budući da je planiran vaginalni porod, a ak je bakterija prisutna u mokraći onda je ima i u cervikalnom brisu). Curka je dobro i nije ništa pobrala. I da, na početku trudnoće sam antibiotikom rješavala i e. coli. Jako sam osjetljiva dolje i očito lako poberem.....

----------


## maca papucarica

Mali Mimi, zasto ti je raden bris na Bhsb u 23 tt?
Zalijepit cu ti jedan dobar link o Bhsb u sljedecem postu (sa kompa), ali Bhsb je vrlo cest u brisu rodnice i medice i ima tendenciju da se pojavljuje i povlaci. Nema negativnog utjecaja u trudnoci, potencijalno je opasan jedino pri vaginalnom porodu, pa se zato ili daje infuzija antibiotika tijekom poroda ili se beba testira i po potrebi daju antibiotici. Zbog toga svega se bris na Bhsb preporuca raditi 35-37 tt jer je pretpostavka da ako je prisutan par tjedana prije poroda, da ce biti prisutan i u vrijeme poroda.
Ne razumijem bas svrhu testiranja na polovici trudnoce  :Confused:

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo link http://www.mothering.com/community/a...tics-necessary

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nije mi rađen bris samo na to nego na sve bakterije a ova je izolirana, razlog vađenja briseva je taj što vučem neki iscjedak, osjećam peckanje itd. i nikako se tog riješiti od početka trudnoće, uzimala sam nekoliko puta i vaginalete za candidu ali mi se opet to vraćalo i sad mi je dr. uzeo briseve i evo slučajno je to otkriveno

----------

